# BTEA , Back to Education allowance and Statutory redundancy



## S12%ummer (31 Jan 2010)

Hello , Im wondering has anyone  received statutory redundancy and 
gone back to college and applied for BTEA ,

i could be made redundant at the end or march or possibly june 
I sent my CAO form off as a mature applicant there a few weeks ago (fingers crossed)

Its says that you have to be out of work unemployed for 9 mths on Jobseekers benefit or allowance to get BTEA for 3rd level course
and one of the exceptions is if u are made statutory redundant 

Im just wondering as if i am laid off in march i will have 5 mths before i apply for BETA and just incase it is june it would be just 2 mths.... 
has anyone gone through this before ?


----------



## Jano (1 Feb 2010)

The time limit doesn't apply if you receive a statutory redundancy payment as long as you are in receipt of one of the eligible social welfare payments at the date of starting the course.


----------



## S12%ummer (20 Apr 2010)

i have been recently made redundant 
and im wondering how does the btea work 

because ive signed on for my jobseekers benefit now , and if i get this college course for september  i will apply for back to edu allowance 

will it make a difference if i live at home or not ?


----------

